# Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.



## suddali (8. März 2015)

*Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Hallo Leute , habe ich mich auch mal dem Wakü-Umbau gewidmet, allerdings mit Problemen...
Gekühlt wird ein i7 4770 standardtakt und eine 290X.
Verlauf:
Agb(incl pumpe/500l/h) - cpu- radi 240( alphacool ut60)- radi120- gpu- agb. An den Radis sind enermax tb silence (drehzahl 600-800rpm) montiert.

Nun habe ich das Problem dass meine gpu  heiß wird, über 65 Grad. Spawas über 89.. cpu mit prime je nach Dauer auch bis 63 Gra..
Allerdings werden weder die aktiven Radiatoren noch der agb (Zalman Reseratorv2) überhaupt Handwarm..
Auch der Schlauch der von der gpu rausgeht, ist nur minimal warm...
Irgendwo ist also der Wurm drin, denn werden die 3Radiatoren nicht warm, kann auch keine Wärme abgegeben werden..?
Oder täusche ich mich komplett und es ist alles iO?

Was ich schon probiert habe: Kühler nochmals demontiert und neu verschraubt.

Verwendete Sache:
Als Anschlüsse wurden nur https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...el::12605.html werwendet...

CPU Kühler: Phobya uc-1 Extreme
radi 120mm: alphacool st30
radi 240mm: alphacool ut60
Gpu Kühler: aqua computer für kryographics R9 290X/290 + backplate
pumpe : eheim aquarium (600l/h)
agb + radi: Zalman Reserator 1 v2

lg und danke danke für eure Hilfe! 

NEU:

Hallo Leute,
 habe nun meine Wakü erweitert, es ist nun ein 360er anstatt des Zalman Reserators verbaut... 

 Somit habe ich 1x 120er; 1x 240er; 1x 360er Radis montiert.
 Als Pumpe habe ich nun die Aquastream xt mit knapp 4000rpm ~ 64hz.

 Die Temps an der CPU haben sich leider Gottes nicht verbessert... Nach wie vor erreiche ich mit Prime 83 Grad und ingame knapp über 65Grad (bei bf4).

 Das Einzige, was jetzt noch ebsser ist, ist die gpu temp, welche mit oc bei knapp 56 Grad liegt (+50mV;1155mhz;290X)
 Allerdings bin ich mit der cpu temp überfordert, sogar mit ausgeschaltetem Turbo erreiche ich ingame die 65 Grad Marke. 
 Unter Luft mit einem Phanteks BigBlock hatte ich maximal ~55 ingame und 70 in prime...

 Ist der Phobya uc extreme so ein schelchter Wasserkühler? .. ich bin nach wie vor ratlos... hätte mir da einiges mehr erwartet...

 lg und Danke für eure Tips!


ERGÄNZUNG: Wasser von 20-30Grad.. also nicht wirklich warm...


----------



## Combi (8. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe! Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

hi,für mich hört sich das 100%ig nach luft in den radis an.
beim befüllen sucht sich das wasser den weg des geringsten widerstands.
die luft wird zwar aus dem radi gedrückt,aber sobald das wasser durchfliessen kann,
bleibt die restluft im radi.

du musst den kompletten tower in alle richtungen kippen und drehen.ausser auf den kopf... 
die pumpe,je nach agb,musst du runterregeln,auf ca 60-70% leistung,da die entweichende luft direkt wieder in die pumpe gesaugt wird 
und erneut im kreislauf rumgondelt.

also pc frei zugänglich hinstellen,musst ja nur stromkabel anschliessen...
agb gut auffüllen,da bei viel luft im kreislauf sonst ruck zuck die pumpe luft zieht und kaputt geht.
dann den pc auf alle 4 ecken des towers kippen,fast in die senkrechte.
dann den tower rütteln und schütteln.
denn die luft setzt sich an den rohren fest und muss mit vibrationen und dem wasserfluß gelöst werden.
nach einigem schütteln und rütteln,mit dem finger gegen die schläuche schnippen.
damit die luftblasen auch dort gelöst werden und in den agb fließen.
immer auf den agb achten,bei deiner momentanen kühlleitung,könnte der agb bei der prozedur fast leer laufen.
führe den vorgang 2x durch und du solltest luftfrei sein.
deine temps sollten nun einiges kühler sein.

mein tower ist 96cm hoch und wiegt mit der hardware ca 30 kilo.
was meinste was das anstengend ist,den alleine neben dem schreibtisch wegzuziehen.. 
und dann das monster noch hochkant schütteln..

kannst ja schreiben,wie sich deine temps nach dem vorgang geändert haben... good luck !


PS: Oha,gerade gesehen,dass du ne eheim-station nutzt.
das war meine erste pumpe mit 8/6er schläuchen.#
mit13/10er schläuchen,is die zu schwach und schafft den druck für das system nicht.
lass mich raten...das wasser plätschert durch den schlauch wie ein bach?!

ich rate dir zu ner laing ddc pumpe mit ausatz-agb oder einem beliebigen agb.
nutze die selber und die schafft mein komplettes system auf 65% leistung (siehe sig unten).

die eheim,sofern sie den druck schafft um das wasser zu bewegen,sollte auf 100% laufen,das die doch etwas schwach ist.

über einen austausch sollte echt nachgedacht werden.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe! Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Ich würde sagen das du auch etwas wenig Radiatorfläche hast für nen 4770 und ne 290X.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (8. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe! Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das du auch etwas wenig Radiatorfläche hast für nen 4770 und ne 290X.



Er hat zwar nicht viel Fläche, aber so warm sollte es mit den zwei Radis auch nicht werden. Das mit der Luft scheint plausibler.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe! Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Die Frage ist auch, was hat er am Ende für ne Wassertemperatur? Dran kann man ja erkennen ob die Wärme wenigstens in Wasser geht oder nicht..


----------



## suddali (8. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe! Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

DANKE EUCH! 
Habe den PC nun einige Male geschüttelt etc. es hat richtig gegluckert, wie bei einer Wasserflasche... Auch war dadurch über 1 lfm Schlauch nun voller Luft... Ich hatte wohl wirklich massiv Luft im Radi, trotz gutem Schütteln und lange laufen lassen der Pumpe... Temps sind nun um ca. 5 Grad runter gegangen...  
Kühlfläche solltet ihr den passiven Radi nicht vergessen, d.h. 360 aktiv und locker nochmal 100W passiv...

LG und DANKE EUCH schonmal!


----------



## suddali (8. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe! Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Ja.. verdammt.. du bist gut im Raten.. 

Viel Druck hat sie wirklich nicht... werde ich drüber nachdenken....  Hab als newbie gedacht nur die l/h sind entscheiden über Druck etc. hab ich mir natürlich keine Gedanken gemacht..


----------



## suddali (8. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe! Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

verda/ .. zu früh gefreut.. temps sind wieder bei den alten Werten... jetzt kann es wohl nichtmehr die Luft sein? =(

Evtl. durch die Pumpe mit zu wneig Druck? Mir ist die Aquastream ins Auge gefallen... geht da mehr? oder sind meine Lüfter zu schwach?


----------



## cyberhofi (8. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Wie siehts denn mit Wärmeleitpaste bzw. Pads (bei den Spannungswandlern) aus? Ist da eventuell zu viel oder garnix drauf?


----------



## suddali (9. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Auf den Spawas & Rams sind Wärmeleitpads drauf... 

Ich habe wirklich das Gefühl es liegt an dem zu geringen Druck der Pumpe...


----------



## suddali (26. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Hallo Leute,
habe nun meine Wakü erweitert, es ist nun ein 360er anstatt des Zalman Reserators verbaut... 

Somit habe ich 1x 120er; 1x 240er; 1x 360er Radis montiert.
Als Pumpe habe ich nun die Aquastream xt mit knapp 4000rpm ~ 64hz.

Die Temps an der CPU haben sich leider Gottes nicht verbessert... Nach wie vor erreiche ich mit Prime 83 Grad und ingame knapp über 65Grad (bei bf4).

Das Einzige, was jetzt noch ebsser ist, ist die gpu temp, welche mit oc bei knapp 56 Grad liegt (+50mV;1155mhz;290X)
Allerdings bin ich mit der cpu temp überfordert, sogar mit ausgeschaltetem Turbo erreiche ich ingame die 65 Grad Marke. 
Unter Luft mit einem Phanteks BigBlock hatte ich maximal ~55 ingame und 70 in prime...

Ist der Phobya uc extreme so ein schelchter Wasserkühler? .. ich bin nach wie vor ratlos... hätte mir da einiges mehr erwartet...

lg und Danke für eure Tips!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe! Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch, was hat er am Ende für ne Wassertemperatur? Dran kann man ja erkennen ob die Wärme wenigstens in Wasser geht oder nicht..



ich hab da mal was zitiert ....


----------



## Joselman (26. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

ungeköpfter I7 4770? Da würde mich das nicht wundern!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*



Joselman schrieb:


> ungeköpfter I7 4770? Da würde mich das nicht wundern!



stimmt schon, aber meine titan wird mit wakü niemals die 40°C marke erreichen sofern ich nicht am radiator (mora3) die lüfter komplett abschalte .... 

also entweder die 290x stinkt (was die heizfähigkeit des chips angeht) oder ka


----------



## Rurdo (27. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Das hier niemand auf die Lüfter kommt  
t.b. Silence sind definitiv keine Radiatorlüfter... die haben einfach zu wenig Druck/Durchsatz dass die da ordentlich Luft durchdrücken können. Hatte sie selbst mal. 
Besorg dir ordentliche Lüfter mit nem anständigen Durchsatz und Druck, z.b. Noiseblocker Eloop oder Multiframe und du wirst definitv ne verbesserung merken. 
Die t.b. Silence kannst du maximal als Gehäuselüfter nehmen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

tja, kommt auf den lamellenabstand der radis an ...
solange die wassertemp nich bekannt gegeben wird kann es auch nen korken in der pumpe sein ....


----------



## s_mcclain (27. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Also bei mir erreichen CPU und GPU ( 4790k und 290 - beides oc'd ) beim Zocken ( CoD:AW ) nach ca. einer Stunde folgende Werte:  cpu65 ; gpu 60
Wasser wird mit MoRa3 passiv ca. 40°C warm bei raumtemperatur ca. 20°C

Bei aktueller P95 version wird die cpu auch bis zu 90°C warm - temperatur geht nicht schnell genug ans wasser.

Der UC-1, welchen ich ebenfalls drauf habe ... ist scheinbar nicht das beste vom besten ^^


----------



## kegg (27. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*



s_mcclain schrieb:


> Also bei mir erreichen CPU und GPU ( 4790k und 290 - beides oc'd ) beim Zocken ( CoD:AW ) nach ca. einer Stunde folgende Werte:  cpu65 ; gpu 60
> Wasser wird mit MoRa3 passiv ca. 40°C warm bei raumtemperatur ca. 20°C
> 
> Bei aktueller P95 version wird die cpu auch bis zu 90°C warm - temperatur geht nicht schnell genug ans wasser.
> ...



Ich kenne dein System ja nicht, aber du lebst mit den Temperatuen bei einer Wasserkühlung? Hast du den OC voll ausgereizt und gibst verdammt viel Spannung? Dann würde ich die Temperaturen verstehen, sonst gäbe es keinen Grund für eine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## s_mcclain (27. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Bei bedarf schalte ich die Lüfter auf 400RPM und das Wasser geht auf max. 30°C.
Die CPU&GPU Temps bleiben aber Identisch. Ergo= Wieso Lüfter laufen lassen?
Ja GPU hat +37mv und CPU fixe 1,27v

MEIN Grund für eine WaKü ist die Stille des Systems.
Und selbst die Vapor-X ist mit LuKü hörbar. Auch mit angepasster Kurve.


EDIT:

Bei nächster Gelegenheit kommen die Kühler nochmal ab, und werden neu aufgesetzt.


----------



## suddali (28. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Hi Leute, danke für eure Tips, ein Thermometer besorge ich mir heute Abend, dann gibts die Wassertemp.

@Rurdo Lüfter habe ich jetzt mal gegen deepsilence von aero cool ausgetauscht und JETZT merke ich einen leichten Airflow.. der Radi unterm Deckel pumpt nun Luft nach außen...

Ja der 4770 ist ungeköpft.

Eventuell ist meine Radifläche => 720er Radi immernoch zu klein für die 2 Hitzköpfe?

ERGÄNZUNG: Wasser von 20-30Grad.. also nicht wirklich warm...

lg


----------



## Noxxphox (28. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Die radi Fläche reicht....
Würde sagen du Schaudt ma ob die den Wasserkühler richtig zusammengebaut hast...mir iw der Fehler aus Unachtsamkeit beim ersten zsambauen gewesen...
Hatte aus versehen den Wasserkühler die Bodenplatte vertikal statt horizontal zusammengebaut... Ergo nur 3 von ca. 30+ Lamellen wurden durchflossen... Tempe auch umme 80°C... Fehler gemerkt, umgebaut und dann hatte ich knapp 20°C weniger in prime...schau ma ob das das prob is... Beim fehlerbeheben hat sich auch dienwassertemp dauerhaft um 10°C gesenkt das die plante nimmer so höllisch heiß wird...
Wie gesagt beiknereten ma zsambauen ist mir der Fehler unterlaufen.... Schaunmal EV isndir das gleiche bassirrt


----------



## suddali (31. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

So Leute, das Fiebertermometer im AGB bringt nichts da der Aquainlet nicht direkt das Wasser mit dem AGB vermengt. Daher bekomme ich morgen den Code für die aquastream um die Temp auszulesen... 

@Noxx Der Kühler wird fertig ausgeliefert... da kann man nichts "falsch" machen...

Was ich nun auch gemerkt habe, ob die Lüfter nun auf 50% laufen oder auf 85% spielt keine Rolle.

Habe nun mal Bilder von meinem System angehängt. 

Gibt es evtl. bei Radiatoren auch ein "IN" und "OUT".. wie gesagt, selbst auf maximaler Drehzahl ändert sich nicht viel an den Temps...

Die Lüfter blasen standardmäßig vorne über den Radi ins Gehäuse und hinten und oben wieder raus.

Lüfter sind nun Blacksilent mit einem größeren Färdervolumen als die Enermax, man spührt nun also den Airflow wenn man die Hand davor hält 

lg


----------



## MrLoL1 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Was ist das für eine Flüssigkeit?
Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## suddali (1. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Ganze normales dest. Wasser


----------



## kegg (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Das heißt einfache grüne Schläuche, richtig?

Mal so am Rande, schaust du dir die Fotos eigentlich nicht selber an? Sind dir die Bilder die du gepostet hast nicht peinlich? Dir soll doch jemand helfen. Wie stellst du dir das vor wenn man auf den Bildern nur erahnen kann was dort passiert?


----------



## Noxxphox (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

der kühler wird fertig geliefert...ja...bei vielen muss man aber was innen ändern um es auf nen bestimmten sockel anzupassen.... wie z.b. bwim supremacy evo die jetplate und den insert


----------



## suddali (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Nein Noxx bei dem ist alles gut 

@kegg *******.. die hats mir ganz schön runtergerechnet..


----------



## Noxxphox (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

hm...sagma wie genau ist die reihenfolge in der die komponenten angeschlosen sind?
ev hast du da einen feler gemacht....wäre umindist mal denkbar....


----------



## suddali (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

agb/pumpe - graka - 120er - cpu - 360er -240er - agb/pumpe


----------



## Noxxphox (3. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

...ich kanns dir nicht erklären warum...aber sehr viele raten oft dazu zuerst die cou und dann die graka...srest passt so in etwa....
wenn es nicht zu viel mühe macht würde ich raten das mal zu tauschen und zu guckn ob sich was ändert.... 

alternativ überall wlp erneuern.... cpu geköpft sagtest du schon...mit liquid ultra? bzw flüssigmetal? wenn der boden des cpuwasserkühlers kein alu enthält kannste auch zwischen hs und kühler flüssigmetal machen....
alternativ mal schauen wie krum der hs is...mit wchleifen kann man viel rausholen....
meiner hatte nen richtiges tal drin als ich ne rasierklinge draufgehoben hab...5h schleifen das ding war plan und k app 10°C kühler weil nun mer als nur die ecken auflagen


----------



## suddali (3. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

ne cpu ist nicht geköpft, ich glaube kaum, dass es nach einer gewissen Zeit keine Rolle mehr spielt was zu erst kommt, da ja das Wasser die selbe Temp hat..?

wlp ist neu  ;(


----------



## Noxxphox (3. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

...nich geköpft? dann hab ich mich berlesen... dann is der ganze thread für die katz...
n ungeköpfter haswell ist nunma einboverheadmonster.... alleine mit köpfen sind 20°C weniger keine seltenheit.... je nachdem wie die intelwlp verteilt war... bei mir lag z.b. das halbe di frei.... was in irsinnig hohen temps resultierte bei den kernen....
köpf ihn und dein problem wird sich bessern.... schleif ihn plan und du deückst die temps nomma, weil die intel hs oft relativ krum sind


----------



## suddali (8. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Ich reinige erstmal alles, den Fehler finde ich schon noch... 
und ich weiß nicht ob du nicht lesen kannst, was ich schrieb!: Mit Lukü war die cpu NICHT so heiß


----------



## Noxxphox (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

überlesen xD...
trotzdem ungeköpfter haswell ist ne chipvergewaltigung in sachen temps...^^

aber solangsam gehen die mögliche fehlerquellemnaus^^


----------



## suddali (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

DAS ist ja genau das Problem.. temps unter wasser schlechter als unter Luft, werde die Wakü aber am Samstag mal komplett zerlegen und den cpu kühler tauschen..


----------



## Noxxphox (9. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

ev zu viel luft drin?


----------



## suddali (11. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

@Noxx.. ach Noxx.. 

Ich habe nun den CPU Kühler getauscht!  es ist so peinlich.. mein CPU Heatspreader ist nicht plan! SO konnte ich mit dem Phobya nicht genug druck aufbringen, mit dem Kryos XT und einer Backpalte konnte ich den Druck nun aufbringen und siehe da in Prime max heat nurnoch knapp 66 Grad max!! 

Traurig, ich dachte der Fehler liegt bei mir, aber dass Intel in dieser Hinischt so gepatzt hat, war mir lange Zeit nicht bewusst!

Danke euch für eure HIlfe, Thread kann als gelöst markiert werden.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

hey waren alles variabeln...
noch bessere temps bekommste wenden hs plan machst^^ mit den werten die unten stehen hab ich max 65° C in prime ^^


----------



## Joker_54 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

Wieviel Radifläche hast du denn?
Ich komm mit nem Magicool Slim 360er und dem Kryos Delrin auf 67°C in Prime (Hexacore @ 4.2GHz produziert aber auch ordentlich Abwärme). Ich frage mich nur, ob ich den Wert mit den mir zur verfügungstehenden Mitteln verbessern kann.


----------



## suddali (26. April 2015)

*AW: Hitzeprobleme mit Wakü.*

720er..


----------

